
A stream of human generated randomness - jaybosamiya
http://rnd.farm/
======
toxmeister
Hi, author here... you can find more information about the context of this
project here: [https://medium.com/@thi.ng/evolutionary-failures-
part-1-5452...](https://medium.com/@thi.ng/evolutionary-failures-
part-1-54522c69be37)

~~~
nivertech
Hi, could you please add a websocket endpoint, so other apps will be able to
subscribe to the "source of randomness"?

------
ranko
Interesting approach. From their Github page
([https://github.com/postspectacular/rnd.farm/blob/master/READ...](https://github.com/postspectacular/rnd.farm/blob/master/README.md)):

    
    
      We'd like to do a little experiment and see if a large (or even not so large) 
      group of people can collectively generate better quality random numbers than 
      an algorithm. Intuitively one would think and hope so [...]
    

It's not clear that individuals can reliably generate true random numbers when
asked to do so (see answers at
[http://cogsci.stackexchange.com/questions/3591/how-well-
can-...](http://cogsci.stackexchange.com/questions/3591/how-well-can-a-human-
generated-random-number-be-predicted)), but this is asking whether a group of
people can do better than that, and is capturing mouse and keyboard keyboard
input. It'll be interesting to see how using a group compares to using a
single individual's input.

~~~
uvesten
I would guess that the group aggregate input would be very much farther from
random than the individual input. Let's see.

------
kluck
Human behaviour is hardly random. Also requires JS.

------
cellover
Very nicely done!

This reminds me of the tiny project I built where you basically click one bit
at a time to collectively generate an abstruse binary stream:

[http://www.zeroone.io](http://www.zeroone.io)

------
Piskvorrr
Interesting. However, when "recording," the `00` column is always
significantly larger than all the others. Doesn't look normal... (Chrome 47,
Win7 x64)

~~~
ranko
They mention this on their Github page
([https://github.com/postspectacular/rnd.farm/blob/master/READ...](https://github.com/postspectacular/rnd.farm/blob/master/README.md)):

    
    
      Since this histogram is byte based and submitted values have a variable bit length, the "00" bin (grouping bytes between 0x00 - 0x0f) will likely be the most dominant

~~~
Piskvorrr
Aha, thanks - I missed that.

------
hiergiltdiestfu
Still down? Been getting 502 since last week. *sadface

